# Clipping a Dairy Goat for Show



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So, this has probably been asked a lot, but I couldn't find anything on Google. I am going to be showing one or two Nigerian Dwarf's in Fit and Show and possibly Breeders show. 
So, what clipper size do I use, and where do I shave?
Also, how long before the show do I shave?


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Well idk if its different sizes for Nigerians but we have Lamanchas that we show. 
If your does in milk you shave her whole body and udder. If its cold were you live then make sure its a bigger blade so theres a little more hair to keep them warm. (we use a cattle blade on our Lamanchas but dont know the size on the top of my head) Ours are spoiled they get human jackets that we buy from thrift stores, lol. On our lighter colored goats we shave them about 10 - 14 days prior to show that way they blend in and dont look choppy when it comes to show time. And on our darker goats we shave about 8-12 days, to also blend in.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

As LamanchaAcres said, do it at least a week prior to showing. I use a #10 blade on Andes clippers and do a total body trim including all of the tail except for about a 2" whip on the end. 

When you're doing the clip job, it will freak you out and you'll think it's way too short. Within a few days, and especially after a good shampoo it will start to blend in really well. There will normally be a lot of dandruff looking dry skin flaking off. I actually use cheap conditioner and give them a total rub down and leave it on to soak in. Then, a couple of days later I give them another shampoo to remove the flakes and greasiness of the conditioner. 

On the udder, I clip with the 10 blade first and then shave it with a bic razor and shaving cream to get it skin close.


----------

